# Liquid sloshing sound in back area



## Royalwapiti (Apr 1, 2015)

The car has 500 miles. 2014 2LT auto, gasoline fuel. 

My wife drives the Cruze every day and says she hears the sound of liquid sloshing around. She described it as a half full cooler of water sloshing around for a very brief moment when she accelerates.

Is it the gas tank?

I saw another post where the noise was in the dash area and it was coolant, our coolant level has not changed. The spare tire well is dry. Floors are dry. 

Ideas?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Possibly fuel slosh but your lady has some seriously good hearing.

Fill the tank and see if the sound changes or disappears.....less airspace to slosh about.....if it is now gone I can only recommend a bit of radio volume.....her good hearing is her downfall if filling the tank changes the sound.

Rob


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

i hear my evap canister cycling sometimes in my car. usually when i'm in a drivethru lineup. could possibly be this as it sounds like water sloshing for a few seconds.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Check the spare tire area under the trunk floor. If you're got a leak letting rain in (and a few members here have experienced that), that's where the water will collect.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Check the spare tire area under the trunk floor. If you're got a leak letting rain in (and a few members here have experienced that), that's where the water will collect.


OP already checked his tire well.....dry.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> OP already checked his tire well.....dry.


OK, I missed that. Where is the sound coming from? You may have to ride with her to track it down.

It could be a drain issue with the AC/Heater. Coolant is only one source of water for that. (A/C condensate is another.) I think there's also that "tray" area outside just at the base of the windshield. Those drain holes seem real small and I think would be prone to getting plugged up to me.


----------



## Royalwapiti (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok, this thread can go down to the recycle bin.

I didn't ever listen for the sound because I have a moderate hearing loss and can't hear squat. I did look in the trunk as mentioned earlier. So tonight I drive the car for the second time, my wife is passenger. I asked if she ever filled the fuel tank to listen for the sloshing sound. She says oh I found this the other day. She holds up a 32 ounce water bottle my son left in the backseat. It was half full and very sloshy!

So as I said the moderators can delete this thread. By the way, the car has 550 miles on it tonight.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

Royalwapiti said:


> Ok, this thread can go down to the recycle bin.
> 
> I didn't ever listen for the sound because I have a moderate hearing loss and can't hear squat. I did look in the trunk as mentioned earlier. So tonight I drive the car for the second time, my wife is passenger. I asked if she ever filled the fuel tank to listen for the sloshing sound. She says oh I found this the other day. She holds up a 32 ounce water bottle my son left in the backseat. It was half full and very sloshy!
> 
> So as I said the moderators can delete this thread. By the way, the car has 550 miles on it tonight.


Haha classic !!! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wives? Mine was complaining about rattles in her plastic door compartment, she was just tossing her makeup in there. She purchased a pouch to put all that stuff in, solved that problem.

Swear she has better hearing than our German Shepherd dog that is supposed to have fantastic hearing. LOL, she starts barking when someone puts a foot in our yard before he does.


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

Make sure the weep holes in the bottom of the doors are clogged. That happens from time to time, and rainwater can accumulate in the hollow panels. I've had to clear mine a few times over the year. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We had one member who had a rattle they couldn't find. Took their Cruze to the dealership and the tech pulled an empty soda can out from under one of the front seats. At least you didn't get this far.


----------

